# A Cold Distant Peak - Takur Ghar



## Ravage (Mar 3, 2010)

Eight years ago today....












Naval Special Warfare Development Group:
*Petty Officer 1st Class Neil C. Roberts, 32, Woodland, California*

24th Special Tactics Squadron, Pope Air Force Base, N.C
*TSgt John A. Chapman, 36, Waco, Texas*

1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Stewart, Ga
*Pfc. Matthew A. Commons, 21, Boulder City, Nevada
Sgt. Bradley S. Crose, 22, Orange Park, Florida
Spc. Marc A. Anderson, 30, Brandon, Florida*

2nd Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment, Fort Campbell, Ky.
*Sgt. Phillip "Spytech" Svitak, 31, Neosho, Missouri*

38th Rescue Squadron, Moody Air Force Base, Georgia
*Senior Airman Jason D. Cunningham, 26, Camarillo, California*

All true to their word to "Never Leave a Fallen Comrade Behind"....

RLTW, That Others May Live and NSDQ !


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 3, 2010)

God bless all and RIP.


----------



## Billy Bulletproof (Mar 3, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 3, 2010)

I still tear up when I see their photo's.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 4, 2010)

Lest we forget.  RIP.


----------



## tova (Mar 4, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Mar 4, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 5, 2010)

Knew Stan well....RIP Brothers....


----------



## Rapid (Mar 5, 2010)

RIP, warriors.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 5, 2010)

RIP Warriors! You will NEVER be forgotten!!!


----------



## Aultimus Prime (Mar 6, 2010)

R.I.P.  I was in A Co, and knew Anderson, but he was in a different platoon, so we didn't hang out much aside from having mutual friends.  The other guys involved that were from my platoon all made it.  I have mixed feeling about all of it, because I ETS'd before Sep. 11, and was already committed to another unit when they all deployed.  Anyone that has missed a chance to be with their guys knows how that feels.  Anyway, it's not about me, but the Ranger Buddies, and the brothers that aren't with us.  It was an honor to serve with you guys, God Speed!


----------

